# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  A few great dinners and a breakfast in NYC

## JEK

il  Buco on Bond Street. Great Northern Italian. The fettuccine with truffles was a big hit. 

http://www.ilbuco.com/


The Waverly on Bank Street   Classic American - Guess what the white truffle mac and cheese cost? I had the venison.


Went for an early morning walk on the High Line, but stopped for eggs at an authentic diner in the Meatpacking district. Guys in white botched coats eating eggs and drink beer.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/29/ny...ore-ipad-share

IMG_3421.jpg


IMG_3444.jpg


IMG_3448.jpg

----------


## amyb

You crammed in a good N Y experience in a short time. I am guessing a visit with James too. I am thrilled that chefs have discovered truffles-that and morels enhance food no end!

Safe trip home and hugs to Susie.

We head down Friday. Ahhh, St Barths. I am hoping to add some life back into  the forum. In a good way.

----------


## JEK

Yes, he booked the dinners and I discovered Hector's on my own  :cool: 

Nice you will there for the island kickoff

----------

